# Why do so few people comment on the muisc posted here?



## Bob Gravy (Sep 20, 2005)

I was just looking and there's some guy up there and 70 people have read his thread but no comments. Further down about 300 people have listened and about 12 comments.
As I'm new here, I was just wondering what the idea was. If you listen to a piece isn't it only polite to make a comment, however brief?


----------



## Spirit57 (Sep 20, 2005)

Greetings Bob, welcome to VI Control. I'm not sure what you mean in the first two sentences you wrote. There is a guy up where? Further down where? Maybe if you can give us a little better idea it would be appreciated. There is no guarantee when Anything is posted that there will be replies-whether that be music-questions-comments-or anything--yet you will find a very talented-smart-and helpful group of people here at VI Control who would love to answer any questions you may have or comment along with you.
Take Care


----------



## handz (Sep 20, 2005)

I think that it is because this forum is visited by many people but only few have something constructive to say...


----------



## Bob Gravy (Sep 20, 2005)

I meant further down the list of posters, some other guy has had his post read about 300 times and got 12 reviews. . I just found it a bit odd, as there is so much helpful advice here. In the forum I'm usually on if there's 70 viewings there will be about 10-15 comments. Anyway, I'm off to lead by example and listen to some stuff...


----------



## Spirit57 (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah, I think leading by example is a good start.


----------



## handz (Sep 20, 2005)

Bob Gravy said:


> I meant further down the list of posters, some other guy has had his post read about 300 times and got 12 reviews. . I just found it a bit odd, as there is so much helpful advice here. In the forum I'm usually on if there's 70 viewings there will be about 10-15 comments. Anyway, I'm off to lead by example and listen to some stuff...



Bob,

Forum have many visitors, but mostly they are leechers who only take informations from here, not give.. just look how many people is really registered... how many registered users are usualy online... only few...


----------



## jc5 (Sep 20, 2005)

It should also be noted that each 'read' count does not equate to the number of unique readers - each time the same person checks the thread, another read count is added. No doubt many of those 'reads' come from the author checking the replies as they come in, and the repliers checking to see the additional comments that are made.


----------



## handz (Sep 20, 2005)

jc5 said:


> It should also be noted that each 'read' count does not equate to the number of unique readers - each time the same person checks the thread, another read count is added. No doubt many of those 'reads' come from the author checking the replies as they come in, and the repliers checking to see the additional comments that are made.



Yeah, that could also be true... but Im not sure if counter counts all entries or only unique ones. 

Also if it works like you said, some threads have about 300 -800 entries....and It is almost everytime equal to the quality/controversity of the content.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Sep 20, 2005)

handz said:


> Yeah, that could also be true... but Im not sure if counter counts all entries or only unique ones.



It counts every entry. Someone probably posts their demo and checks back 288 times. 8)


----------



## José Herring (Sep 21, 2005)

Scott Cairns said:


> handz said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, that could also be true... but Im not sure if counter counts all entries or only unique ones.
> ...



:lol:


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 21, 2005)

Always blaim the lurkers


----------



## rJames (Sep 21, 2005)

Bob Gravy said:


> If you listen to a piece isn't it only polite to make a comment, however brief?



Its a good question, Bob. I don't comment unless I feel like I have a constructive comment. I don't like to give "attaboys" and don't like to get 'em.

On some of the other forums, that is what you get. 

Its not really helpful to hear, "that's pretty good." from 20 people.

For the most part, you will get thoughtful comments here.

(that's why its the only forum that is worthwhile)

Post some stuff and be specific about the kind of feedback you want.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 21, 2005)

My new, not-moved-into-yet house has got rats, that's why I'm not giving feedback. I'd likely give you rabbies! :lol:


----------



## Niah (Sep 21, 2005)

Joined 20th of sept...posted 20th of sept...humm I smell something fishy here  couldn't you be the same guy that you are talking about? :lol:


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 21, 2005)

I confess, 
sometimes I listen to a piece, enjoy it and do not leave any comments :shock: 

I will take this opportunity to make a public appology to all of you that posted a tune I enjoyed and didn't hear a word from me.
:? 

It shan't happen again


----------



## Niah (Sep 22, 2005)

Now seriously, I think that your post's title is unfair. People DO give comments to the music and if you browse the "member's compositions" section you will find some posts with 3 and even 4 pages of comments. 
The posts I see there with fewer comments are from guglie and kevin at the momment, and this is mainly because their pieces are somewhat long. People don't always have the time to listen to long pieces and comment.
However you do have a point.
I try to comment as much as I can, even if I don't have anything revelant to say I do it, I hate to see posts with no feedback at all.


----------



## PolarBear (Sep 22, 2005)

My observation on this is, that it's firstly not only a thing bound to VI. It happens as well at kvr, vsl, ns, ... forums, where demos are posted. If people have something to say, they usually do. This may happen because the piece is extraordinarily good, then you have a 20post-thread with every post saying "great" or "well done". If the piece is so-so, either some fundamentals of composition or mixing are brought up, if it's a bit better, maybe only a few comment on specific things they heard or would do in another way. However I also think some compositions would earn comments the poster is not expecting, and therefore people decide not to comment the obvious. There was also a recent thread about this over at vsl forums, titled "you can't polish a turd"... somehow that's just nailing it.

All the best,
PolarBear


----------

